# Edge Treatment



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm working on remodeling my kitchen including all new cabinets from scratch. There are several corners where a sharp edge isn't a good idea because hands or kitchenware will hit them causing a scrape to the hand and dings or splinters to the corner. The drawers, the face frames and cabinet & drawer fronts all come to mind. 

I know I can "ease over the corner: with a 1/8" round over bit (in a table or hand held), use a champering (sp?) bit(in a table or hand held), use a block plane or sand paper or???

So I looking for what do YOU like best and WHY? And do handle different parts of the kitchen in different ways?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Berry

If you are making them from scratch you can just do it at the time you make them 

A round over bit in the router table will do the job just right, but I would use a 1/2" round over, you can set it just to take off a bit or the full cut.
It will break over the edge or put on a nice clean round over edge. 
If you use a cove bit on the outside edges of the cabinets it will but a nice clean trim on all of them with one bit. (after you have them glued up)

Many tips on the web page(s) below
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/menu2.htm

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Berry,

I think I'd do what Bob is saying except use a 1/4" roundover adjusted the way you like it...

Experiment with all of the roundovers you have til you get what you like, then save that 'setup'.

Using the router table would be the best place to do it... and round everything Before glueup... using the table...

Hope this is what you're looking for... (???)


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I use a sanding block and "break" the edges and corners on ALL my projects.

~Julie~


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

berry,

Your question is much a matter of personal tastes and each of us will give you a different answer accordingly. For my tastes, I don't care as much for a "round" edge as much as I do for just a "softened" edge. I would go for the bit of your choosing on the router table and barely shave the edge to achieve the feel you are looking for. As already recommended, experimenting with scrap would be a wise decision to find what feels and looks best for your individual taste.

As far as handles go, I like things to match throughout the room and not mixed, but again, personal taste willl dictate what works best.


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with Joe on the smaller roundover (radius) bit. In fact you might like an 1/8" bit. Radius bits will work fine on solid wood components, and still will require some "dressing up" with sanding to remove any marks. For veneered edges like sheet veneer, or wood iron on tape veneer, you are limited to files, and sandpaper, or scrapers, used discretely.


----------

